# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Βρέθηκε budgie

## olga

Μπήκε χθες μέσα στο δωμάτιο που έχουμε τα πουλιά. Είμαι στο Ίλιον σύνορα Πετρούπολης. 

Δεν ξέρω όμως αν ξέφυγε απο κάποιον γιατί δεν έχει δαχτυλίδι και σκέπτομαι μήπως είναι απο αυτά που κυκλοφορούν ελέυθερα όπως τα ringneck.

----------


## douriakos

δεν νομιζω να κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα budgie.... δεν αντεχουν στο κρυο του χειμωνα....

----------


## olga

Δεν το ήξερα αυτό Νίκο... Εγώ απλά έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ κοντά πως υπάρχουν πολλοί ελέυθεροι παπαγάλοι τα μπάτζι δεν είναι σίγουρα μέσα σε αυτούς?

----------


## kostas0206

Χρυσαυγη βαλε μια φωτογραφια, μηπως ειναι καποιου μελους που τον ειχε χασει!  :winky:

----------


## olga

> Χρυσαυγη βαλε μια φωτογραφια, μηπως ειναι καποιου μελους που τον ειχε χασει!


Αν είναι κάποιου μέλους που το έχασε να βάλει φωτογραφία άμα έχει και αν είναι το δικό του να έρθει να το πάρει. 

Αλλιώς αν δεν βρεθεί ο ιδιοκτήτης θα δωθεί σε μέλος απο εδώ που να το θέλει ή έχει κι άλλα τέτοια πουλάκια.Εγώ  δεν μπορώ να το κρατήσω, δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να ξεκινήσω να ασχολούμε και με μπατζι... αρκετά έχω...

----------


## kostas0206

Νομιζω ο Ελισσαιος εχασε ενα μπατζι προσφατα, γι' αυτο το ειπα...  :Happy:

----------


## douriakos

αυτος που το εχασε μπορει να πει πως μοιαζει για να διαπιστωσει η ολγα αν ειναι δικο του....

----------


## olga

> Νομιζω ο Ελισσαιος εχασε ενα μπατζι προσφατα, γι' αυτο το ειπα...


Ξέρουμε τι χρώμα είναι αυτό που έχασε το παιδί?

----------


## kostas0206

Δεν θυμαμαι καθολου τι χρωμα ηταν
οταν μπει και δει το θεμα ας μας πει ο ιδιος

----------


## e2014

καλημερα ολγα και μπραβο που το αναφερεις!!!! ας ελπισουμε αν ειναι απο εδω ο ιδιοκτητης,να το βρει συντομα.... πως ειναι το πουλακι,σε καλη κατασταση εννοω?? φαινεται οτι ηταν απο σπιτι,η φαινεται σαν να ηταν παρατημενο??

----------


## olga

> πως ειναι το πουλακι,σε καλη κατασταση εννοω?? φαινεται οτι ηταν απο σπιτι,η φαινεται σαν να ηταν παρατημενο??


Καλά φαίνεται, είναι τρομαγμένο όμως. Το άφησα να ηρεμήσει τώρα και μετά θα πάω να το κοιτάξω ξανά να δω και τις κουτσουλιες του. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι απο σπίτι, φαίνεται άγριο. 

Ξέρει κάποιος αν αυτά δαγκώνουν δυνατά? Γιατί θέλω να το πιάσω να το κοιτάξω, αν ειναι να μην το κάνω με γυμνά χέρια.

----------


## vasilis.a

καλυτερα βαλε ενα γαντι η πιαστο με ενα πανι.οταν το εβαλες στο κλουβι εφαγε?ηπιε νερο??δειχνει να γνωριζει απο κλουβι??

----------


## olga

Δεν έχει φάει αλλά νομιζω ότι φταίει που είναι ταραγμένο. Δεν ξέρω απο αυτά τα παπαγαλάκια και δεν μπορλω να καταλάβω πολλά απο την συμπεριφορά του.

----------


## jk21

ο Ελισαιος ειναι παρα πολυ μακρια απο την Ολγα .Θεωρω απιθανο να ειναι το δικο του

----------


## e2014

ολγα του εβαλες τροφη για τετοια παπαγαλακια???? θα μπορουσα να σε βοιθησω,επειδη εχω τετοια παπαγαλακια,και μεταφορικο μεσο να ερχομουν να το επαιρνα σπιτι,εχω και κλουβι και φαγητο για αυτα..... και ισως ακουγοντας τα δικα μου να επαιρνε λιγο τα πανω του,αν χρειαστεις κατι μπορεις να μου πεις ειτε εδω ειτε σε πμ.....

----------


## stephan

Βάλε σχετική αγγελία στο parrot alert και ψάξε αν υπάρχει ήδη κάποια για χαμένο μπάτζι στην περιοχή σου, κοίταξε και στα γειτονικά μπαλκόνια αν υπάρχει κανένας που να ασχολείται με πτηνά. Αν ο ιδιοκτήτης του ενδιαφέρεται ελπίζω να τον βρεις αν όχι ελπίζω να βρει το παπαγαλάκι μι νέα οικογένεια  :Happy:

----------


## olga

Του έβαλα στην μία ταίστρα τροφή για κοκατιλ και στην άλλη τροφή για καναρίνια. Του έβαλα και αυγό. Απο το στρες λογικό ειναι να μην έχει φάει ακόμα.

Πηγα και το είδα, οι κουτσουλιές του είναι πολύ καλές, μικρές σαν καναρινιού, δεν έχει ασπρα στο λαιμό του και στο στόμα του, δεν ξεφλουδίζει το ραμφος του, τα πόδια του είναι καθαρά, και φαίνεται να είναι καλοθρεμένο. Στον προλοβό του έχει σποράκια, άρα μάλλον κάτι έφαγε. 

Ελένη απο κλουβιά και σποράκια άλλο τίποτα. Είμαι φουλ και απο φάρμακα αν χρειαστεί κάτι, οπότε θα το κρατήσω εδώ για μερικές μέρες σε περίπτωση που κάποιος το αναζητήσει και μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## e2014

ενταξει τοτε!!!! ελπιζω η τροφη για κοκατιλ και καναρινια μονο να μη του δημιουργισει κατι!! και μακαρι να βρεθει αυτος που το εχασε!!!!

----------


## olga

Το παπαγαλάκι τρώει μόνο κεχρί και λίγο αυγό. Η φωνή του είναι σαν του σπουργιτιού. 

Έχω βάλει και ανακοίνωση στο parrotalert αλλά μέχρι τώρα δεν το έχει αναζητήσει κάποιος.

----------


## e2014

μακαρι να βρεθει γρηγορα αυτος που το εχει χασει.... αλλιως μετα τι γινεται????

----------


## blackmailer

> Ξέρει κάποιος αν αυτά δαγκώνουν δυνατά? Γιατί θέλω να το πιάσω να το κοιτάξω, αν ειναι να μην το κάνω με γυμνά χέρια.



Πώς το έβαλες στο κλουβάκι χωρίς να το έχεις ήδη πιάσει? μπορεί να είναι χαζή ερώτηση αλλά δεν το πιάνω...

----------


## olga

> Πώς το έβαλες στο κλουβάκι χωρίς να το έχεις ήδη πιάσει? μπορεί να είναι χαζή ερώτηση αλλά δεν το πιάνω...


Ο πατέρας μου το έπιασε τη Δευτέρα. Ελειπα απο το σπίτι. Και μου να μου έλεγε πως δεν δαγκώνει δυνατά δεν θα ήταν το ίδιο γιατί τα χέρια του είναι πολύ πιο σκληρά απο τα δικά μου! Εδώ ο Πέτρος τον δαγκώνει και δεν ματώνει.

----------


## e2014

καλημερα ολγα!! ο πετρος να υποθεσω ειναι το african grey που αναφερεις στα κατοικιδια σου????

----------


## olga

> καλημερα ολγα!! ο πετρος να υποθεσω ειναι το african grey που αναφερεις στα κατοικιδια σου????


 Nαι Ελένη δες εδώ για να μην βγαίνουμε εκτός θέματος...
*Σχετικά με African Grey*

----------


## blackmailer

Οκ...συνεννοηθήκαμε Χρυσαυγή!! Γενικά νομίζω τσιμπάνε αλλά όχι σε αφόρητο επίπεδο αυτά τα παπαγαλάκια...καλύτερα βέβαια να δοκιμάσεις με κάποιο γάντι όπως προαναφέρθηκε!

----------


## olga

Δοκίμασα με το χέρι Νεκτάριε και ίσως να φταίει το ότι είναι μικρό αλλά το δάγκωμά του είναι πολύ πιο αδύναμο απο των κοκατιλς. Όπως είπα δεν είχα ποτέ μπατζι οπότε δεν έχω καμία εμπειρία στα συγκεκριμένα πουλιά.

----------


## e2014

καλημερα και καλο μηνα!! πως ειναι το budgie??

----------


## Ρία

καλησπέρα!!! κοιταξε αν θέλουν να δαγκώσουν κ να σε πονέσουν , μπορούν! πίστεψε με! εγώ γενικά που είχα πολλά μπάτζι εχω παρατηρησει ότι τα θηλυκά δαγκώνουν πιο δυνατα απο τα αρσενικα. τα αρσενικά είναι πιο ήρεμα γενικά σε θέμα επιθετικότητας!

----------


## olga

Καλησπέρα! Ελένη καλά ειναι μια χαρά, τρώει πίνει, κάνει θορυβο...

Ρία πάντως καμία συγκριση με κοκατιλ το δαγκωμα, σαν χάδι είναι μπροστά στα άλλα!

----------


## Eliccaios

Ολγα τωρα ειδα το θεμα χαχα μηπως το παπαγαλακι ειναι αυτο στην φοτο δεξια δεξια..?

----------


## olga

Όχι... το πουλάκι ήταν όλο πράσινο...

----------


## Eliccaios

αυτο που ειναι με την πλατη λεω ολγα...

----------


## olga

Ναι και εγώ αυτό λέω. Όχι δεν είχε κίτρινο στην πλάτη, να δες 

*παπαγαλάκι μπάτζι*

----------


## Eliccaios

κρίμα και εκεί που νόμιζα ότι βρέθηκε η μικρούλα μου  :sad:

----------

